# Flavoured oils and BBQ sauces basics



## edward36 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey Folks!

Continuing the series of posts I began with these two:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160594/from-a-marinade-to-a-glaze-my-bbq-per-aspera-ad-astra

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160453/something-to-say-about-rubs

I want to talk about how to make your dishes served with style and charm, and for that we use flavoured oils and BBQ sauces.

A flavoured oil is basically an olive oil which we "infuse"with a desired flavour. The simplest example to that would be a garlic confit, which is cooking garlic cloves in a lot of olive oil on a low heat. The garlic cloves become soft, tender and sweet, and the olive oil gets an aroma and a very gentle garlic taste. By the way, recently I started making the confit on my smoker, which adds to the bouquet the smokiness, making it really interesting and unusual.













IMG_0116_2.jpg



__ edward36
__ Jun 4, 2014






A flavoured oil you can make without using heat is a sweet garlic and basil oil. You will need:

2 cups of extra virgin olive oil
2 cups fresh basil leaves
1/2 cup spinach leaves
2 garlic cloves, minced
Combine all the ingredients in a blender or a food processor and puree until smooth. Then transfer to a jar and let stand in a room temperature for about 5-6 hours. Strain through a fine mesh and store in an airtight jar _*in the refrigerator*_. It'll last up to 2 weeks. The biggest charm of this oil, besides the aroma and the taste, is it's beautiful green color.

Ok, so, the next thing I wanted to share with you is my basic BBQ sauce I use pretty much everywhere and with any kind of grilled/smoked food. Also, it is a great basis for any improvisations you might think of. Initially it was apple juice based sauce, but I took it to a completely different direction, and now it is my basic pineapple BBQ sauce.

1 3/4 cups ketchup
1 cup pineapple juice
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp molasses or dates honey(that's a syrup made of dates, you can find it in mediterranean stores)
1 tbsp apple cider vinegar
2 tbsp brown sugar, packed
1 tsp chili powder or hot paprika
1 tbsp basic BBQ rub from this link
All you need to do is to combine all these ingredients in a saucepan, bring to boil on a medium heat, stirring constantly, and then – reduce the heat to low and simmer for about half an hour, until the sauce thickens a bit and becomes syrupy. Then – remove from the heat, transfer to an airtight jar, and the sauce can be stored in the refrigerator for couple of months!

This sauce is a basic one, and it demonstrates the technique used to make a good sauce. You can try and experiment with this, substituting, for example, the pineapple juice with apple or orange juice, or even espresso, to make it a coffee BBQ sauce.

Good luck and happy experimenting! :)


----------



## daveomak (Jun 4, 2014)

Edward36 said:


> Hey Folks!
> 
> Continuing the series of posts I began with these two:
> 
> ...


----------



## edward36 (Jun 4, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Edward36 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Folks!
> ...


----------



## eh1bbq (Jun 5, 2014)

I am all for infusing oils with anything...except garlic.  Even with straining. You can't strain out bacteria... if it's there, it's there. I dunno about y'all, but when it comes to cooking, I prefer to not risk making someone sick or worse....I try to stick with bottled stuff when it comes to garlic-infused oil.

In regards to the rest, great sauce idea. Like the pineapple juice content.


----------



## edward36 (Jun 5, 2014)

eh1bbq said:


> I am all for infusing oils with anything...except garlic.  Even with straining. You can't strain out bacteria... if it's there, it's there. I dunno about y'all, but when it comes to cooking, I prefer to not risk making someone sick or worse....I try to stick with bottled stuff when it comes to garlic-infused oil.
> 
> In regards to the rest, great sauce idea. Like the pineapple juice content.


Well, on one hand, you do have a point - bacteria is a bacteria indeed. Everyone has his own preferences and I respect that.

On the other hand, I did keep it in a closed airtight bottle, in a room temperature. I live in Israel, so room temperature here may go as high as 85F, and it was ok. Of course, you can also refrigerate, no harm done. Just don't forget to take out out of the fridge an hour or so before you plan to use it, otherwise it'll not look that pretty.

By the way, garlic confit can be mashed into a paste, which is absolutely great on any bread slice or added to your mashed potatoes, for example. When I make that paste I do keep it refrigerated, and it stays for a month or so, easily.

Regards,

Ed


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2014)

Ed. afternoon.....  I thought garlic, being a root vegetable, was one that inherently could have botulism spores in it......  

http://umaine.edu/publications/4385e/


----------



## venture (Jun 5, 2014)

I would fridge or pasteurize this one?

Garlic and the botulism spores love an anaerobic environment like being immersed in oil at room temp?

I would like to hear from Chef Jimmy on this one.

I do remember one that Chef Jimmy said was ok, but I think there was acid involved.  Can't remember, but I would proceed with great caution?

Good luck and good smoking?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2014)

*  ANYTHING THAT COMES IN CONTACT WITH SOIL HAS A HIGH RISK OF CONTAINING CLOSTRIDIUM BOTULINUM BACTERIA AND OR SPORES. Making infused oils MUST be heated ABOVE 212°F or stored in the refrigeration...PERIOD! NO EXCEPTIONS! *

The method proposed is DANGEROUS and you are seriously risking you and your guests lives. Do as you wish as you have been lucky so far, but the Staff of Smokingmeatforums in no way supports the making and use of uncooked infused oils that are not refrigerated...Chef JimmyJ Sanitation and Safety Instructor/ Safety Moderator.


----------



## edward36 (Jun 6, 2014)

Ok guys, I think I should sometimes do my homework better. 

Chef Jimmy - thank you very much, I'll definitely remember this from now on. Seems like you are right about me being lucky. 

As of now, refrigerated it is! Post edited. 

Ed


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Ed. I had Food Poisoing fro unrefrigerated Garlic Oil. No fun!...Take care...JJ


----------



## venture (Jun 7, 2014)

Hmmm, Jimmy?

I promise I would never ask the obvious question?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------

